# PowerBI Quiz



## aisynad (Dec 9, 2021)

*1- To improve the Quick Insights supplied to your dataset’s users, what should you do? (Select all that apply.)*

i. Hide columns that don't return useful results.

ii. Display only one date column.

iii. Hide redundant columns (e.g., keep StateName, hide StateAbbreviation).

iv. Rename columns to make them more user friendly.

A) i, iii, iv

B) i, ii, iii

C) i, ii, iii, iv

D) ii, iii



*2- Page 1 of your report includes multiple visualizations. To filter just the bar chart visualization, what type of filter should you use?*

A) bar chart

B) visual level

C) page-level

D) slicer



*3- Which type of visualization is best when you want to compare proportions in a large volume of data with multiple categories and subcategories?*

A) donut chart

B) waterfall

C) treemap

D) gauge chart



*4- Your report is based on imported data from Excel. What is a valid reason to use a slicer rather than a report-level filter?*

i. A slicer makes it easier for users to filter.

ii. Users should be able to see both filtered and nonfiltered values.

iii. Query speed is critical.

A) i and iii

B) ii and iii

C) i and ii

D) There is no reason to use a slicer rather than a report-level filter.



*5- A group admin for an app workspace cannot _____ in their workspace.*

A) remove users from Power Bl

B) manage group membership

C) add users to the group

D) remove users from the group



*6- What are benefits of modifying your Excel data source in the Power Query Editor rather than in Excel? (Select all that apply.)*

i. You can track the changes you make.

ii. It is less error prone than manual editing.

iii. It will not affect other users of the spreadsheet.

iv. It “locks down" the spreadsheet columns in Excel.

A) i, ii, iii

B) ii, iv

C) i, ii, iii, iv

D) i, iii, iv



*7- In general, you should not add DAX calculated columns to your data model if you are able to do what?*

A) all of these answers

B) Have it added to the data source.

C) Create a measure instead.

D) Create the column in Power Query during data load.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Answer template:
1-
2-
3-
4-
5-
6-
7-


----------



## aniketve (Jan 25, 2022)

aisynad said:


> *1- To improve the Quick Insights supplied to your dataset’s users, what should you do? (Select all that apply.)*
> 
> i. Hide columns that don't return useful results.
> 
> ...


answer please


----------

